# 10-22 reports



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hit a funnel today went 0-1, heard of 1 caught and 1 seen. How did you guys do?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

brodg said:


> Hit a funnel today went 0-1, heard of 1 caught and 1 seen. How did you guys do?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


2x pike "huh"

No Target


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


>


Great pic nice fish but really sweet pic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Great pic nice fish but really sweet pic


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a quick question for you guys. When you say "went 1 for 2", what does it really mean?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

1 landed, 2 hooked. One of em got away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

brodg said:


> 1 landed, 2 hooked. One of em got away.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


thanks brodg.

I'm happy I posted this question it's being hovering around my head for so long.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I went 2 for 5. Had a rough day landing fish, should of brought the net. Saw some others caught but not a lot. Stream was up and muddy but definitely fishable.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went 1 for 2 today fishing an unmentionable and the rocky....on a sidenote fell into the unmentionable smh...but phone survived

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I went 1 for 2 today fishing an unmentionable and the rocky....on a sidenote fell into the unmentionable smh...but phone survived
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol, I feel in the Hoga once, I did not smell very good. Thank goodness for waterproof pockets.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This video I put together says it all. Numbers not needed...

[youtube]b7-E3RO-wc4[/youtube]


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I went 1 for 2 today fishing an unmentionable and the rocky....on a sidenote fell into the unmentionable smh...but phone survived
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Oh. No been there hope all survived. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> Oh. No been there hope all survived.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ya....had my phone out of the water, cover off, and battery pulled in one millionth of a second

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great video beautiful place too looked like you had a really good time.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks. Yeah it was a blast.

-KSU


----------

